# Hi...



## carol765 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi everyone.. Myself Carol


----------



## bluezone (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Carol...

Welcome to TAM. This is a great place for advice on marriage and relationships. Lots of people with experience in all phases of marriage, divorce, reconciliation, etc.


----------



## Bitteratwomen (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Carol, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Mia Clarkson (Apr 6, 2016)

hello Carol. Welcome on the board!:smile2:


----------



## lovinghubby (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi Carol you welcome ..am new too

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk


----------

